# Savage 16/116 300 Win Mag



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having a real hard time getting this rifle to group. I have been shooting factory loads through it and different brands with different weighted bullets. I don't know what is going on. I usually can get rifles to shoot relatively well with factory loads once I find the brand and weight the rifles likes. Any input would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

3 words, it's a 300. But seriously, you will find that more than a few guys have had issues with their 300 at the range. And by the way, switching up a lot like that is usually a bad thing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What size of a group are you shooting now and what do you expect. There are some rifles out there that are just hunting rifles and will never shoot less than a 2" group, and then there are those that are tack drivers right out of the box.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am shooting about a six inch group at 100 yards.  At 100 yards I thought I would be closer to an inch. I have a 7mm and I can make the bullet holes touch at two hundred yards. I have never had a problem with getting a rifle to group it just boggles my mind.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And you've checked the obvious like loosened scope mounts, stock screws etc etc? The scope is a known good scope?


-DallanC


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

30-06-hunter can you tell me why switching up a lot is not a good thing? I have done this with all my rifles to see what factory loads it shoots the best. Then I stick with that load and that load only. For instance my 243 shoots 100 grain winchester ammo better, my 7mm shoots 175 grain federal better and when I had a 300 WSM it would shoot 180 grain remington better. In my eyes it just like developing a load at the bench and finding which one shoots better out of your gun.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Dallan I have a vortex diamond back scope and have checked the mounts and everything. They were loose and I thought I found the problem but it still will not shoot good groups. Also have checked screws and anything that I could think of.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Sawbillslayer said:


> 30-06-hunter can you tell me why switching up a lot is not a good thing? I have done this with all my rifles to see what factory loads it shoots the best. Then I stick with that load and that load only. For instance my 243 shoots 100 grain winchester ammo better, my 7mm shoots 175 grain federal better and when I had a 300 WSM it would shoot 180 grain remington better. In my eyes it just like developing a load at the bench and finding which one shoots better out of your gun.


I should have phrased that as "once you get it sighted in then it's not usually good to switch up ammo because each load will shoot differently", but you are still trying to find out what shoots well so disregard.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take a dollar bill or a piece of paper and see if you have any tight places between the stock and barrel. If there is that would affect accuracy very quickly.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Critter I have done that and it is good that way. I am going to try some higher end ammo tomorrow and see what happens. If it doesn't work out I may send it in to Savage and tell them it won't group. I should have stuck with Remington rifles.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Odd, I have a 116 Bear Hunter in 300 WSM and it patterns around 0.5 MOA. 6" is terrible; I do suspect something mechanically wrong.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just one question. Did you break in the barrel as per Savage's instructions?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I doubt that a more expensive ammo is going to help. Usually all it does is empty your pocket book quicker with higher end bullets. 

Is the scope a new scope or used and if used was it yours, and do you have another one that you can put on the rifle to check it out? 

Savage rifles are usually one of the best out there for accuracy right out of the box, but there could be a problem with it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would look at the scope, see if it is tracking correctley you can do a box check.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you shooting with a lead sled? Sand bags? what kind of set up are you using to shoot with? Have you tried taking it to the sight-in machine at Lee Kay? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always been told that of all production rifles, about 90% shoot average, 10%< are cream of the crop and 10%< are lemons.

Are you a gambling man sawbill?


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Fish reaper depends what I am gambling on.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Gary it is not a led sled but I am shooting with a table top rest like led sled just a cheaper version. I have never been to the Lee Kay. That might be the next thing I do after I switch scopes.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Critter I am putting my scope off of my 243 on there to see if it is the scope. Yes the Vortex that is on there is brand new. If it is the scope that is messed we will see if Vortex will hold to their warranty.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Sagebrush what is a box check?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm guessing you might have a ding in your muzzle. I had a rifle like yours that drove me crazy. I found a nick in the lands at the muzzle. I had it recrowned to 11* and it shot like a champ after that.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to start a new thread for that I'm using my phone right now. Don't know how to ad a url on it


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my savage 116 .300 wm groups about an inch at 100 yds. i get the best groups with 150 gr powerpoints, which is a little frustrating because theyre such explosive bullets at .300 win mag velocities. they'll most likely kill elk sized game witht the right placement but I dont think I would shoot an elk with them and take the chance. 180 gr bullets dont seem to group as tight but under 2". I have always been happy with the accuracy on mine.


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a savage 116 300 win mag that shoots nice groups at 100 yards with factory 180 gr federal trophy coppers (~.5 moa). I also had really good luck with 180 gr barnes ttsx and RL22. My only complaint is I am having rusting issues on the bolt handle, magazine box, and trigger guard.


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

Your front scope base could be loose. I had to grind the front screw on my weaver scope bases shorter because they were bottoming out on the barrel. The screw will feel tight but will not clamp down on the base if it bottoms out. l had to do this on both a savage 116 and savage model 11.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm shooting an old 116 with a new Bear Hunter barrel on it. As this is a new caliber for me, I've tried a couple of different brands of ammo in it to see what weight it likes before starting to handload.
By far, it prefers Prvi Partizan (carried by Cabela's), 165gr. These are the 2nd, 3rd and 4th shots out of the new barrel. Plus, it is only about $23 a box!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boys Axis (blued) seems pretty resiliant to rust atm. My Savage .17 Model 93 rusts really easy... the mags are the WORST, I'm constantly oiling them but they get surface rust after every outing.

So yea, its hit and miss with their finishes. They all seem to be super accurate regardless.


-DallanC


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> 3 words, it's a 300. But seriously, you will find that more than a few guys have had issues with their 300 at the range. And by the way, switching up a lot like that is usually a bad thing.


Are 300's known to be not very accurate?

OP, did you end up figuring it out? I would love to know what was wrong with it!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think that 300's are inherently inaccurate. I do think that many shooter have a hard time dealing with the recoil that they produce. I am one of those shooters. I have a light 300 Win Mag and it takes a lot of concentration on my part to shoot it well.-----SS


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

The military has used 300WM for some sniper rifle platforms. (They use long action M700 receivers for their 7.62mm rifles, with an eye to possible future conversions to 300WM.)
Versatile, accurate and hard hitting in the right hands, but a light chassis makes it a real handful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LanceS4803 said:


> I'm shooting an old 116 with a new Bear Hunter barrel on it. As this is a new caliber for me, I've tried a couple of different brands of ammo in it to see what weight it likes before starting to handload.
> By far, it prefers Prvi Partizan (carried by Cabela's), 165gr. These are the 2nd, 3rd and 4th shots out of the new barrel. Plus, it is only about $23 a box!


I shoot a Bear hunter 16 in 300WSM and mine really loves the 175 Barnes LRX as well as the Accubond 180, but had done just as well with the Accubond 150. Mine has the acccustock too, which seams to help immensely in keeping MOA below .5. I would start handloading as you can do it for far less than any factory with much higher quality components.


----------

